# Best Material for Reversible Mesh Jersey



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey everyone. I am in the process of doing some reversible mesh basketball jerseys (nothing expensive), and wanted some input on what was the best material to use. I have been looking at the ThermoFlex Sport which indicates it is specifically for this type of fabric, but it is expensive and is going to make the lettering almost more costly than the jerseys themselves. Is there anything else that will work just as well? The jerseys are only for this season, but I still don't want the names/numbers washing off .

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The sport is a thicker, longer lasting vinyl. Is their thermoflex plus a better buy?

Stahls is also an option with their thermo grip line.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The ThermoFlex Plus is a little less costly than the Sport, but is it going to last? The Grip is what I looked at first, but it is MORE expensive than the Sport.


----------



## jules824 (Jan 5, 2009)

Where did you get the reversible Jerseys?


----------



## jules824 (Jan 5, 2009)

They have a Endurtex Hotflock that you ca use on mesh material thats not too expensive.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Teamco Sportswear www.teamcosportswearinc.com (style MV)


----------

